# NE Bowl



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Natural Edge Bowl, from my apple tree. Several coats of poly on it. No cracks and apple is notorious for cracking when turning wet like this was. Mitch


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

So your down to cutting your trees for turning stock  i have never turned apple before myself. 

Corey


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Corey
I don't cut the trees down, but I do some limbing every couple years. Planted this apple tree in 1967. Apple turns nice but it cracks so you better get it sealed with several coats of sealer. Mitch


----------

